# Question about Alstyle 1701 tags



## jailblazin (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm working on getting labels produced for 1701's, which I've used years and years ago, but recently I've heard that their tags are now tearaway. So I'm wondering if the tags are still in two pieces (an alstyle tag in front and care info on the second tag)? I'd like to keep the care info behind my own label.

Also, what's the dimensions of the 1701 tag?

Thanks in advance!


----------

